# Những điểm trên cơ thể trẻ mà cha mẹ không được đánh.



## vietmom (17/7/19)

Tháng 2/2019, Khoa Cấp cứu của Bệnh viện nhân dân thứ 3 tỉnh Hồ Bắc (Trung Quốc) có tiếp nhận một bệnh nhân nhi 8 tuổi, khi vào viện cô bé đã ở trong tình trạng hôn mê.




Gia đình của cô bé nói rằng, đứa trẻ ở nhà sau khi ăn một túi chân gà ngâm, đột nhiên xuất hiện tình trạng chóng mặt, buồn nôn, gia đình vội vàng đưa đứa trẻ đến bệnh viện.

Bác sĩ Khả Lệ, trường Khoa cấp cứu cho biết: "Tất cả các bác sĩ đã cố gắng hết sức, nhưng cuối cùng vẫn không thể giữ được tính mạng của đứa trẻ.

Tuy nhiên, chúng tôi rất thắc mắc không biết nguyên nhân chính xác gây ra cái chết cho đứa trẻ là gì? Phải chăng là do ngộ độc thực phẩm?

Nếu bị ngộ độc do ăn chân gà ngâm, tại sao cha mẹ đứa trẻ vẫn an toàn trong khi họ cũng ăn chân gà?".

Cuối cùng để tìm ra nguyên thực sự dẫn đến đứa trẻ tử vong, gia đình cô bé đã xin làm xét nghiệm tử thi.

Kết quả khám nghiệm cho thấy, cái ch.ết của đứa trẻ không liên quan đến món chân gà, mà là bị tổn thương nội sọ do ngoại lực bên ngoài tác động.

Kết quả này khiến gia đình cô bé vô cùng hoang mang. Bởi gần đây đứa trẻ không bị ngã, không cãi vã đánh nhau với ai. Ngoại lực nào bên ngoài có thể làm tổn thương đứa trẻ như vậy?

Hóa ra cách đây không lâu, vì bài tập về nhà của cô bé có vấn đề khiến cho người mẹ vô cùng tức giận, người mẹ đã tát vào sau đầu của cô bé, không ngờ th.ảm k.ịch đã xảy ra.

Chính cái tát này đã cướp đi sinh mạng của một đứa trẻ và làm tan nát hạnh phúc của một gia đình.

Bác sĩ Khả Lệ cho biết: Là vì người mẹ không biết rằng phía sau đầu của đứa trẻ là vị trí không được đánh.

Bởi phía sau của não là nơi đặt trung tâm hô hấp, cũng chính là diên tủy. Nếu bị đánh trúng, nó sẽ khiến trung tâm hô hấp bị chấn động, có thể gây ra một số biến chứng của suy hô hấp, nặng có thể gây tử vong.

Nếu cha mẹ có thể kiềm chế cảm xúc của mình, nếu cha mẹ có thể hiểu biết thêm về một số tài liệu y tế, thì đã có thể tránh được bi kịch như vậy.

Tuy nhiên tất cả sự việc xảy ra đều không có chữ "nếu như". Sau khi thảm kịch xảy ra chỉ có sự hối tiếc và bài học cảnh giác sâu sắc.
------------
Bác sĩ Khả Lệ cũng chỉ ra những điểm trên cơ thể trẻ mà cha mẹ không được đánh

*1. PHÍA SAU ĐẦU:* Trung tâm hô hấp của con người nằm ở phía sau đầu. Nếu đánh ở đây sẽ khiến trung tâm hộ hấp bị dao động, dẫn đến các biến chứng như suy hô hấp.

*2. THÁI DƯƠNG:* Thành bên trong của thái dương tương đối mỏng, nếu dùng lực tác đông, sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đối với sự phát triển của dây thần kinh thị giác. Đã có trường hợp người mẹ tát vào thái dương khiến đứa trẻ bị mù.

*3. ĐÁNH MÔNG: *Tủy sống và cột sống của trẻ chưa phát triển hoàn thiện, nếu đánh vào mông hoặc ở khu vực thắt lưng, sẽ dẫn đến tổn thương cột sống, khi trẻ lớn sẽ xuất hiện bệnh thoát vị đĩa đệm…

*4. VÉO TAI:* Véo tai trẻ sẽ gây tổn thương mô mềm dưới da, xuất hiện bầm tím và sưng nề. Nguy hiểm nhất, trẻ có thể bị chấn động tai giữa làm ảnh hưởng màng nhĩ, có thể gây thủng màng nhĩ.

Năng hơn là chấn động não, chảy hoặc tụ máu não do sọ não còn khá mềm, chưa đủ sức bảo vệ phần mềm bên trong như người lớn.

*5. TÚM TÓC:* Trong trường hợp nhẹ sẽ khiến tóc trẻ bị rụng, nặng có thể dẫn đến nhiễm trùng, có mủ trên da đầu.


----------

